# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Two Short Ones

## R.Carter

Touch for truth, feel it and know
As sensitive as you are, isn't this enough?
Fear is your savior, you know you're alive
Do you know what to do?
Relatively safe, life's not a promise
jump and then know
Happiness twice is only a reflection, where were you?
I'm only what you want me to be if you let me.




Dark signals for the one who waits,calm with everyone watching
Lull the numb to sleep deeper with the sound the water makes
Find the ferry to the other shore, make the connection, fade back and gone
Wait for my signal
Lull the numb to sleep deeper with the sound the water makes.

----------

